# FTP to update a flash drive



## mrcarson2 (Oct 11, 2007)

I am in need of a way to logon to a computer via ftp and grab a whole directory and download it to a specific location but to only replace any updated items in the target directory

here is the deal we have a computer at my campus that stores all of the tools we need to fix computers on a daily basis and we need to be able to update flash drives with all of the tools that we use.  Instead of copying the whole contents of the folder from the ftp to the flash drive, i need a terminal command that will really just mirror the ftp drive (delete what is no longer on the ftp and update what has changed) if someone can help me out that would be great. 
btw, we already have this functionality on windows with wget and a cmd batch script.  I was looking for a way to do it on a mac via the terminal and just make an automator application that would run the command.  Thanks.


----------



## eric2006 (Oct 11, 2007)

I believe rsync does what you need.


----------



## mrcarson2 (Oct 14, 2007)

does it support ftp access?


----------

